# March / April 2022 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A thread for everybody going through treatment in March and April 2022.

xxx


----------



## ThePhysiosWife

Hi all,

Thought I'd kick things off! 

Started my Buserelin injections today for our short protocol frozen embryo transfer. We have 4 Frosties left from 2 IVF cycles, and our last FET in April 2019 resulted in the birth of our gorgeous 2 year old DS.

We're back to try for a sibling now, and was completely gung ho and super positive about the whole thing until it came to injecting this morning, and then all of a sudden all the feelings of nervousness, stress, cycles taking over our lives came rushing back! Did manage to inject eventually though!

Hope you're all doing ok x


----------



## Mercury363

@ThePhysiosWife I am feeling for you!

I am flying to Spain in the morning ahead of my first FET on Friday. I am full of nerves, excitement and apprehension!! I only have three in total all day 5/6 and have done the pgs testing so I am hopeful! 
I wish you well ahead of your transfer! How long do you have to inject for?


----------



## miamiamo

Mercury363 - I keep my toes and fingers crossed for a positive result.


----------



## Mercury363

miamiamo said:


> Mercury363 - I keep my toes and fingers crossed for a positive result.


Thanks @miamiamo, such a weird feeling and surreal experience!


----------



## Lucky67

May I join you? I’m just about to start our second cycle of ICSI, with oestrogen pre-treatment beginning on Friday, I should be stimming by mid-March. We had our first cycle in January; BFN but I learnt A LOT, and am eager to get cracking again as soon as possible 😊

Happy travels @Mercury363, good luck with the transfer! And to those already shooting up #thethingswedoforlove 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Mercury363

@Lucky67 thank you for your message. Unfortunately my transfer has been postponed due to my thin lining. My progesterone intake squished it to 6mm so too thin for this time. I start my next cycle in three days.
In the meantime I am enjoying all of the benefits of getting my ivf done in Spain and eating and now drinking my fill.

Good luck for your cycle! Did you do egg collection on your last round?


----------



## Lucky67

Ah sorry to hear that @Mercury363, all the delays drive me crazy! The frozen ones will wait until you’re ready, and I can think of worse places to be spending a few days, enjoy yourself now, hopefully it will be 9 months before your next sangria 😉

We did ICSI with a single fresh transfer, and nothing to freeze, so we’re straight back to the start 🤷🏻‍♀️ At least it’s a quick turnaround, just hoping for a bit of a stronger response this time 🧘‍♀️


----------



## Mercury363

@Lucky67 it's teaching me patience if nothing else! I have three say 6's in the freezer but I haven't done any transfers yet so it is totally untested.

I went through an imapp and ermap over the last few months which has extended things but we know what is wrong from those tests so have a plan to get around it. It has added extra time but I feel confident (for now! Lol! Best laid plans and all that) that the doctor knows what he is doing!

Can I ask what age you are?


----------



## Lucky67

Ancient according to my doctor, and i certainly feel a lot older than when we started this only 8 months ago 😂

I turned 40 in November… no known problems on my side, except for the inevitable march of time and oxidative stress! 

We have quite severe MFI, and my old eggs don’t help… the delays definitely hit harder when you’re working against the clock 🙄


----------



## Mercury363

@Lucky67 I feel your pain. I am also 40 in November and have been called everything from geriatric to old mother although thankfully not by my own doctor! I have had two cycles called off and you are right, it's like a giant ticking clock in my head! 

On my side my DH is perfect but I am basically Monica from Friends! An inhospitable environment!


----------



## dumbwing07

Hi Ladies

May I join? I gate crashed the other thread but this one is what I was waiting for!

I am about to have our second round of DE IVF after my beautiful son was born in 2015.
We have just been for scans and semen analysis at Care and we have 3 appointments this month.

Hoping for some ladies to speak to as ff supported me no end last time!

*Physios Wife - *Cant imagine how it must feel injecting yourself, as much as I hate my condition I dont envy that! Good luck with it all, I am also going again for a sibling! How do you feel about starting over again? xxx

*Mercury - *Sorry to hear your transfer got suspended due to lining, it will thicken, and yes enjoy your time in spain with your OH. We are still going through appointments etc had my first scan and my hubby produced his sperm (ugh!) on tuesday too, so we are seeing the consultant guy at the clinic on tuesday  xxx

*Lucky -* Sorry to hear about your BFN in Jan, we had two of those before our son so I feel your pain. But like you said, onwards and upwards, it will work this time, does your clinic do extended culture so they grow to Blastocyst? xxxx

Ladies, none of you are 'old' hate it when they class mums over a certain age as geriatric! I was told at the last clinic that my husband would only have to look at me and id be pregnant if it wasnt for my infertility, charming!

Cant wait for our appt with the consultant on tues then the donation nurse on the 21st! 

Hope you are all well, just about to take my mum to my aunts for the night then home for takeout with the family. xxx


----------



## Mercury363

@dumbwing07 this forum has been a great support to me over the last week. I am really glad that I found it!

Are you doing your ivf in the UK?

The first clinic I went to the doctor actually asked me why I thought it wasn't happening! Needless to say I didn't go through with any more appointments! I found a clinic in Spain where our doctor has been very thorough and I really trust his judgement, although of course totally disappointed on Tuesday when I found out it wasn't going ahead, it was the right decision!

Good luck for your appointment on Tuesday!! Make sure you keep us posted!!


----------



## dumbwing07

Hi *Mercury* 

Yes, I had NHS IVF in 2015 at Jessops and now we're having private IVF at Care. 

My appt is actually on Thursday! I didn't check the date properly! And thank you for asking about it! 

When are they thinking of going ahead with the transfer? 

Sending love xxxxx


----------



## Mercury363

@dumbwing07 I'm excited for you that your appointment is on Thursday.

My transfer is planned for the 25th and I am heading out to Spain again two weeks on Tuesday. I am lucky that they have decided to go ahead so quickly. I thought I might have had a break but am so eager to get moved forward!!

Did you have one round last time to get your DS?


----------



## dumbwing07

*Mercury* - Ooh that's awesome so glad they have booked it back in so soon for you! I have blood tests on that day, I'll be thinking of you and will message and see how it went. 

I had 1 batch of eggs donated and had 3 ETs. I got pregnant on the 3rd ET with my DS. They transferred 2 embies at day 4 I think, they didn't not culture them to blast so It shows it does work either way. This clinic culture's to blast and makes sure there are no anomalys. I have everything crossed it works. I have a cupboard full of baby stuff I've saved from my DS. 

Hope it all goes smoothly with your ET and your lining is thick enough this time. I'm sure it will be! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## missl73

Jumping on this board as Jan/Feb has gone quiet and I’m nearing the end of my 2ww and starting to feel nervous. OTD is two days away, I’m not an early tester so waiting until then. How’s everyone’s cycle going?


----------



## Mercury363

@missl73 I am behaving very badly and am on both threads!!

I am sure that you are excited to start testing! What are you doing to distract yourself?

@dumbwing07 can I ask how many you have left of your egg batch? I only have three in total so am debating donor eggs if needed!


----------



## dumbwing07

*Mercury* - None I'm afraid, I used all of them trying to get my son. This time is a fresh cycle at a new clinic. So far they have been amazing! I use donor eggs due to genetic issues. 

Welcome *MissL* - I'm an early tester I'm afraid. I got my BFP on day 13. I couldn't wait any longer! I will be testing early this time as well. It keeps my anxiety at bay! I also had lots of symptoms last time which I will be looking out for this time xxx


----------



## missl73

Sadly it wasn't to be for me with this FET. I think I knew I just didn't feel pregnant. I've had a good cry this morning and now planning to go again right away since I did a natural FET with no drugs so my body is good to go. Meeting with the clinic to discuss protocol on Friday. Really interested to hear what they suggest because I've tried long and short previously with very similar but yet also very different results for each (same number of eggs retrieved, but fewer mature on one cycle but way more blastocysts). I'm having my AMH retested tomorrow and terrified of how much my ovarian reserve is going to have tanked in 3 years. I was somewhere between the 10th - 25th centile for my age back then so I dread to think where it is now.

Curious, has anyone here ever been on a combination of Gonal F and Menopur?


----------



## dumbwing07

*Missl73* - how many days past transfer are you? And did you have a 5 day transfer? 

If it is negative I'm so sorry hun, you will get there. You have done everything you can, if your lining was nice and thick then at least you made the right environment for the embies, some times they just don't stick. It's bloody awful and I know how much it hurts but you will get there. Try and take something away from this cycle! 

I'm here if you wanna talk it over xxxx


----------



## missl73

Thanks @dumbwing07, I’m 9dp5dt which is my clinics OTD and my two previous pregnancies I had strong lines by now so I know it’s not going to change. Clinic wants me to keep going on the pessaries and re-test friday but it’s just procedure. I know you’re right and it just wasn’t the right embryo because environment was perfect. I’ve had it happen to me with 5AA embryos before. Just how it goes. I just hadn’t got my head round going through a whole fresh cycle again but so be it!


----------



## dumbwing07

*Missl73* - oh OK. I understand, its so deflating and heart breaking when it doesn't work, so give yourself time to process. I Hope u can go again soon if that's what you are ready for. 

Sending loads of love xxxx


----------



## missl73

We had our consult today to decide what to do after our FET failed this week. To date, we have had 3 fresh cycles and 4 FETs which brought us on MMC and our beautiful son so this is our 8th roll of the dice. We have a final 4CC embryo in the freezer and are trying to decide whether to do a FET or go for a new fresh cycle. I'm 34. Realistically, we have only a 30% chance of success with that embryo (if it survives the thaw, about a 60% chance) but we'd do a natural FET so minimal drugs and only 2 scans needed. If we go for a fresh it's about 50% and we will probably do PGS testing too since we've had a miscarriage and 2 BFNs from 3 high quality embryos. We're fortunate it's not a financial decision since my husband's work is covering the costs of any treatment we do so it's more about the emotional toll. Having been through so many cycles, I'm leaning towards going for a fresh and giving ourselves the best chance of success and being able to finally close the door on the IVF chapter of our lives. What would others do in this situation? Would you do the FET first?


----------



## Soph777

Hi all, I'm on day 6 of taking my injections on my first round of ivf, so everything is all very new. In my late 30's and hoping to follow/ chat with others at a similar stage for support, tips and advice. Hoping I'm ok to join this chat ❤.


----------



## dumbwing07

*Missl73* - if I was you I'd use the remaining embie then start fresh after that. It only takes one! And If money isn't an issue then go for it.

*Soph777* - hi there! Welcome to the chat, it's quiet at the moment other than a couple of us talking. How are you finding everything so far? Xxx


----------



## missl73

@dumbwing07 I’ve decided to go for a fresh, I just can’t face more disappointment and the thought of getting to transfer day and having nothing to put back because it has a much lower chance of surviving the thaw I just don’t want to deal with. Waiting for my withdrawal bleed from my FET just done and will start stims next week.

@Soph777 welcome to the group. I hope you’re doing well and not finding the process too hard so far. I’m embarking on my 8th cycle (I have a son from an earlier cycle) so an old hand so if you have any questions hopefully I or one of the other ladies can help!


----------



## dumbwing07

*Missl73* - hey hun. Sounds good, I'm glad you have decided what to do! I hope the withdrawal isn't too bad, I hated that part, so sad. 

Everything crossed for your next cycle! We might be pupo at the same time! Xxxxx

Hope everyone else is doing well ♡


----------



## missl73

@dumbwing07 thanks! Had my baseline scan today I start stims tonight. I was feeling a bit flat because I only have 4 follciles on each ovary (I had 13 on one and 7 on the other last time and still only got 8 eggs) so a bit worried we won't get many but what can you do. Just have to wait and see how I respond to this slightly modified protocol. I am 3 years older after all so I can only expect it to have gone down. Where are you at now?


----------



## dumbwing07

*Missl73* - ahh sounds perfect! All will be well! Stay positive. Don't know if you are at the point of trying anything, but I wear a rose quartz round my neck and a bracelet. It's supposed to boost fertility. Also on transfer week my hubby made a huge fuss of me, gave me loads of love and kisses, we are obviously affectionate anyway but they say plenty of oxytocin in your system helps. 

I have the donation Nurse on 21st then bloods 25th, then treatment starts! Can't wait! Xxxxx


----------



## Soph777

Hiya, thank you. I'm up and down with it all I had a pretty bad needle phobia to get over but things are getting easier. I'm so glad to finally starting this journey, it's been 4 years to get to this point. Can I ask how long you have been trying? Xx


----------



## Soph777

missl73 said:


> @dumbwing07 I’ve decided to go for a fresh, I just can’t face more disappointment and the thought of getting to transfer day and having nothing to put back because it has a much lower chance of surviving the thaw I just don’t want to deal with. Waiting for my withdrawal bleed from my FET just done and will start stims next week.
> 
> @Soph777 welcome to the group. I hope you’re doing well and not finding the process too hard so far. I’m embarking on my 8th cycle (I have a son from an earlier cycle) so an old hand so if you have any questions hopefully I or one of the other ladies can help!


Thank you, I may take you up on that. Some days are fine, others more challenging. My moods have been all over the place. Trying to stay positive but not look too far ahead, easier done than done. Still just getting my head around all the acronyms . Any tips on bruising from the needles? I bruise like a peach!


----------



## Mercury363

Hi @missl73 and @dumbwing07 its been a busy week or so, sorry I haven't been on. 

@missl73 i am so sorry it didn't work out for you this time. I know you are already moving on to the next phase and I can't imagine that it gets any easier. However you are still young and plenty of time yet with the added bonus of money not being an issue you have lots still to be looking towards. My fingers are crossed for you in this round! 

@dumbwing07 how are you getting on with your treatment?! Are you feeling excited about starting next week? 

@Soph777 welcome to the group! I am sure it's been tough for you getting over a needle phobia. I didn't have that but I was so sick of looking at them by the time I had finished two rounds! Now I am tired of taking tablets and pessaries so I can't win either way! Ivf is tough on us all in very different ways but this group has been great for support and advice! What stage are you at with your treatment?


----------



## missl73

Thanks @Mercury363 you’re right I do have plenty to be optimistic about. I’m on day 4 of stims today so first scan tomorrow so see what’s going on. where are you at with your cycle now?

@Soph777 no tips on the bruising I’m afraid I’m the same. I make sure I inject on opposite sides each night to give one side a rest. Are you doing legs or tummy?


----------



## Lucky67

Hi ladies, sorry is went AWOL for bit as I had travel for work and a short holiday back home… @missl73 we're on the same schedule! I’m CD7 and today (this Evening) will be day 6 stimms 😊 I had a scan yesterday and all good, a few follicles growing but none too fast. Next scan on Saturday and EC probably Wednesday of it follows the same timeframe as my first cycle. We only got 6 eggs last time (only 4 mature), so anything more than that will be welcome 🙏🏻


----------



## missl73

@Lucky67 oo we are very close. Just had my scan, I’ve responded very fast to my new protocol so very different than before. My lead follicle is already 17mm after only 4 injections so I’ll probably lose that one. I’ve got a few over 11mm and some between 6-10 so I’ll have to wait and see. Explains why I feel so heavy and bloated already and why I’m getting so much EWCM. I start Fyremadel tonight to stop me ovulating. I’m guessing my EC will be a week from today. When’s your next scan? Mine is Monday


----------



## Lucky67

Update from my scan this morning - CD8, after 6 days of stimms - 7 follicles 5-10mm. Docs worried they’re growing too slowly and even said that if they don’t pick up it might be an option to cancel the cycle 🥺 that seems a bit rash to me… does anyone have experience of a slow response like this??


----------



## Lucky67

Update: Hooray, they’ve picked up a bit! Looks like they just had a slow start but are back on track… there’s 8 now; 6 10-14mm and 2 at 9mm. EC will be 2-3 days later than originally planned, but much more promising than it seemed at the weekend 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Lucky67

How did you get on yesterday @missl73 ?


----------



## missl73

@Lucky67 thats great news glad to hear they’ve picked up. A LOT can change in a very short time.

I was feeling really down after my scan yesterday but I’ve had another one today and all I can say is IVF is nuts and so much can change in 24 hours! So today on my right I have a 24.6, 18.5, 18.6, 15, 15.9, 15.7, 10.4 and on my right a 25.1, 15.3, 14.9, 13.2, 13.1, 12.7, 11.1 and 9.1. So my guess is we’ll get somewhere between 6-9 eggs from that (I’ve had 8 for both my previous cycles so pretty normal for me). I expect the two biggest ones will be over cooked and no good but that’s worth the sacrifice to have got more of those smaller ones. Some have grown 4mm since yesterday which is crazy but I did swap to the Menopur last night so maybe that’s given them the extra boost. Another scan tomorrow so probably trigger tomorrow night I’d guess.


----------



## Lucky67

That’s fantastic @missl73 🤩 im especially excited about your 4mm in 24h!!! And looks like you'll have a lot of viable ones to work with! Exciting times… I have a next scan tomorrow, she says I might be ready for EC Friday, im guzzling protein shakes all day trying to push them faster… we only had 4 mature eggs my first cycle, so anything more that that will be a bonus 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## missl73

Thanks @Lucky67 so we could be having EC on the same day! I only got 4 mature eggs on my last cycle but all fertilised and all made it to blastocyst and one of them is my nearly 2 year old now so I think 4 is a lucky number!! I'll be happy if we can match that again to get more would just be a bonus. Fingers crossed for both of us those follicles keep on growing nicely!


----------



## Lucky67

How was your scan @missl73 ! I’m just back from mine, I trigger tonight, EC Friday morning, hoping for 4-8 eggs 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻

Was looking back and wondering how everyone else is getting on? 

@ThePhysiosWife @dumbwing07 @Soph777 Did you already collect/transfer? How far are you into the wait? Hope you’re all feeling good and things are going well?

@Mercury363 what about you?Did you manage to transfer? Did you enjoy Spain 🏖


----------



## missl73

That’s exciting @Lucky67, good luck for tonight!

my scan was a total ****-up. Different sonographer completely different measurements - according to her my follicles and lining are shrinking. Feeling really stressed, waiting for a doctor to call me to discuss this afternoon.


----------



## Lucky67

Oh FFS 🙄 Can it ever just be easy?!
I’m no sonographer, but I’m pretty sure that doesn’t happen, so maybe a bit of unhelpful conservatism… Does your clinic do bloods as well? Seems like they can read off that as well, so hopefully your doc will make sense of it all

I took photos of the screen this time… am going to do it every time from now on!! (And she’s forgotten to add one of my 16mm follicles to my chart 😬)

Let us know what he says… but I’m sure it will go ahead on the basis of your scan yesterday anyway. Nearly there 💜


----------



## missl73

Tell me about it, this cycle particularly has been such an up and down rollercoaster. Yes they do bloods as well so I'll have to wait and see what they show. I've never heard of follicles shrinking before so I think it must be measurement error but either way I don't feel super confident because we don't know which sonographer is getting it wrong and size is so important to determine when we should trigger. I won't be triggering tonight I don't think.


----------



## Lucky67

Wait and see what the doctor says… they all seem to have slightly different criteria: my biggest follicle is only 18.8, and I will trigger tonight! Seems like you have a lot of follicles, even if the sizes are not confirmed, the bloods should help make a call. In the grand scheme of how much all of this messes with your life, one more day will be OK, just really unnecessarily awkward and stressful 😒🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Mercury363

@Lucky67 ,@missl73 just read through your last few posts, what a ride you two have been on in the last few days!! 
I am currently in Spain, DH couldn't make it this time round so I am here for transfer on my own. I am enjoying reruns of Seinfeld and sleeping late (like very very late! - does anyone else's meds make them exhausted?!) 
I had cervix dilation yesterday ahead of my transfer in Friday. I am heading back in tmw for my ivig infusion and bloods so hopefully this ivig will do its job and sort out my misbehaving TH cells! 
My lining is only 6.7mm even with the Sildenafil and all the extra progynova but the doctor is happy to go ahead. They cancelled on me last month three days before so I'm just relieved to be able to go ahead this time! 
I'm remaining positive and really trying not to start thinking about plan b!! 
Will definitely be on here tmw night seeking support as I distract myself! Lol!


----------



## missl73

Scan today looked fine, I don’t have shrinking follicles just measurement error. 9-10 a collectible size. Trigger tonight with EC on Saturday. I’m supposed to be hosting a baby shower that day so will have to go to it straight from the hospital. Talk about timing!

glad to hear you’re still going ahead @Mercury363. I’ve read so many stories of ladies getting success with a lining slightly under 7mm. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Tita123

Hi all, I just had my first frozen embryo transfer and today is my 8th day post transfer. I feel sharp pains near the uterus that keep coming and going. Does anyone else get the same pains?


----------



## Mercury363

@missl73 i am sure you are relieved! Make sure you keep us posted on the EC. The baby shower might be a great thing and a good distraction afterwards! All the waiting about for EC's, fertilisation, testing etc is hard to do. I'm impatient and just want to get there! 

My progesterone levels were at 7.6 today so I had to inject a new progesterone med. Its really bloody sore and I have one to do per day now going forward! Got my ivig today as well and had no side effects so really pleased! 

@Tita123 welcone to the group! I am on my first transfer tmw so I am of no use to you but some of the other ladies are well experienced in this and might be able to help you. 

I think it is different for everyone though so try now to worry too much until you get to your testing day. My fingers are crossed for you! Have you got children already?


----------



## Tita123

@Mercury363 - thank you!! No I don't have any kids, this was my first attempt with IVF fet transfer. Tomorrow is when I test to see if I'm pregnant or not and I'm so nervous! Never been pregnant before. The docs said I have a polyp in my mid to lower end of the uterus which could cause trouble, and the polyp is a result of the estrogen medication as apparently my uterus is sensitive to estrogen. I wish you all the very best for your transfer tomorrow and I hope it all goes well!!


----------



## Lucky67

Good luck tomorrow Tita 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## dumbwing07

*Lucky* *& Mercury* - I haven't started yet! I have had scans and blood tests, but now we're apparently behind other couples so nothing will happen now for the next 3 months! We are DEIVF. So may have to keep floating on the boards for a while!

Hope you are both doing well. Everything crossed for your EC Lucky! Hope all goes well! 

*Tita* - I had the shooting pains too at 5dp5dt and I was pregnant. Everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Lucky67

Well, not _great_ news here… we got 9 eggs, which is FAB, but only three mature 😟 Last cycle was 6 eggs and 4 mature, but the mature ones were the same sizes as the ones that weren’t mature this time?? I’m happy to have theee but I’m a bit disappointed after we really did everything to improve on this round, and even stimmed for 2 days more 😔 will find out tomorrow how they do at fertilisation….


----------



## Mercury363

@Lucky67 I am sorry you didn't get what you were hoping for but you did get three and so hope is definitely still on your side! 

@dumbwing07 how frustrating! Are you private or NHS?! 

@Tita123 any news from you? I hope it goes well for you! 

I had my transfer today, it was actually a little bit emotional which I wasnt expecting! Think it was not have DH with me and then my doctor says he's leaving the clinic to go back to his home country! Gutted! But as he said I'll hopefully be pregnant and not need him anymore! Fingers are crossed!! 
Hcg is booked now for the 4th, just want to get on my flight and come home!!


----------



## Tita123

@Mercury363 Awww, I felt the same when I had my embryo transfer as well. I got a positive pregnancy result this morning. I'm too scared to be excited since I have an endometrial polyp and they say anything could happen in the next 12 weeks!

@Lucky67- on the bright side, you have the three. I had three as well. The doctor said all you need really is one good embryo.


----------



## Lucky67

Thanks @Mercury363 and FANTASTIC news for you @Tita123 🙌🏻
Another sparkle from the IVF experience is that it’s bound to make you nervous, even when things go right…. I hope you find a way to celebrate, this is THINGS GOING RIGHT FOR YOU ⭐⭐⭐
Even better that I find your numbers encouraging 😉


----------



## dumbwing07

Congratulations *Tita*! Knew you would be, those shooting pains are a real tell tale sign to me. Fingers crossed for a smooth pregnancy now, try and stay positive!


----------



## dumbwing07

*Mercury* - I have everything crossed for you. It's an emotional time, especially without your DH. But you've got this! Its time! Yes I'm private, with Care. We have to wait for the other couples ahead of us. It's all very formal and super expensive but they have the best results so we're hoping it's worth the wait. 

I will let you all know when it's my turn. I'll keep popping in until then! 

I've moved my mum out of her house today. She's been living with me since January due to early onset Alzheimers, bless her, and we have slowly emptied her house. It's been soo hard but I'm so glad it's over! My LO has been off school this week with a bug and he's been at his grannies so I've hardly seen him except for mornings/evenings. Missed him so much. 

Hope you all have an awesome weekend xxxxxx


----------



## Tita123

Hi all, so my pregnancy test after my FET transfer came back positive yesterday. I transferred the embryo last Wednesday and so yday was day 9 post embryo transfer. My doc said I'm on week 4 though- something about tracking it all the way from egg extraction which I did last year. Does anyone know why she would say it's week 4 when I only completed 1 week since transfer?


----------



## missl73

@Mercury363 congrats on being PUPO, here’s to a quick and stress free 2ww!

@Lucky67 theres every chance those 3 will all become blasts. I have my fingers crossed for you!

@Tita123 congratulations on your BFP! So you’re 4 weeks because pregnancies are counted from the date of your last period like regular pregnancies where you don’t know when the embryo was created. I know it seems weird because you obviously weren’t pregnant before transfer but it’s just the way it’s calculated to determine your due date. Wishing you a happy healthy few months ahead!

Quick update from me, we got 10 eggs collected this morning which is a record for us. Still haven’t spoken to the embryologist so don’t know how many are mature yet, but I discharged myself early to dash off and host this baby shower for my friend this afternoon. I expect I’ll get an update call later!


----------



## missl73

4/5 have fertilised so that’s the same as our last cycle. Fingers crossed we get a few blastocysts from that 🤞🤞


----------



## Tita123

@missl73 that's great news!! I had the exact number of fertilizes eggs and ended up with 3 viable embryos.

Has anyone experienced sharp pains on your left ovary after 2 weeks of FET?


----------



## missl73

@Tita123 I had terrible cramps and pains at 2 weeks post FET with my son. Obviously all was fine he’s now a very busy almost 2 year old!


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey ladies 

How are you all doing? 

Lots of love xxx❤


----------



## missl73

Good day for us today. Had our day 3 call and all 4 of our embryos are perfect top grade 8 cell. This has always been the case for us in the past as our problem is MFI so the impact of the sperm usually kicks in on days 4 -5 so let's see how many are good by Thursday. I feel pretty confident we'll have at least 1. If we're as lucky as last time we'll get 4 blastocysts again. I am feeling much more optimistic that this will be our last ever fresh cycle.


----------



## Mercury363

@missl73 4 blastocysts would be fantastic and give you something to work with going forward! Are you transferring this cycle too? 

@Tita123 how are you getting on with things? I am sure you are pinching yourself! 

@Lucky67 aby news from your side? 

@dumbwing07 i am getting on grand. I am thoroughly enjoying my new PUPO state and dreaming of what could be. Also trying to be realistic and think what if it all goes away but for now I am calm and busy with stuff so just getting on with it! 

I am currently 4dp5dt. No symptoms obviously aside from my lovely new scratchy throat so i have been doing Covid tests in case I'm infected!! I've read it can be a pregnancy symptom but seems a little far fetched than the usual ones! 

I am not testing until Monday and because they put Me on an hcg injection after transfer and any test is likely just to pick that up! So i can't even cheat!! 

Feeling good with everything apart my the new progesterone injections twice a day. Whoever created those and Hibor needs a good poke in the eye! I'm down to three injections a day now but running out of squidgy places with no bruises!!


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies,

*Tita - *How are you getting on huni? Xx

*Missl73* - have you heard from the clinic today? Xxx

*Mercury* - how you getting on huni? Have you tested at all? Everything crossed for you! Xxx

So the day before yesterday my brother and his wife announced her pregnancy over facetime to us. I burst into tears, I think because I didn't expect it and because I felt a little bit envious if I'm being honest with myself. I am the most positive person, and I look for signs from the universe everyday lol (sounds bonkers I know) and when she messaged to say they wanted to facetime when my son was in bed, I did think that was what they would say, but it still hit me like a slap in the face. My best friend is currently pregnant with her first baby also, so I feel surrounded. I should be more grateful I know, my son is the light of my life and I feel so lucky to have him, but it still hurts everytime someone close to me gets pregnant. 

Am I being selfish? Should I just count my blessings? Or is it normal to feel upset. 

Loads of love xxxxx


----------



## Mercury363

@dumbwing07 I am so sorry and can totally sympathise. I am 38 and all my friends have babies and have done for the last almost 20 years. It is getting harder and harder to watch them all with their happy families while I am struggling to conceive my first. There is no point in me telling you to take comfort in your son, or that things will get better for you, the heart wants what it wants. You just have to know that you are doing everything in your power to make your dreams come true and that whatever you are sending out into 'the universe' will hopefully be answered - my granny used to have a saying 'what is for you will not go passed you' - I am trying to live by that mantra recently but the philosophical outlook is hard to maintain when you see others seemingly achieving theirs so effortlessly. Try to remain positive, you are in control of only this part of your journey and after all you have done it once but allow yourself to feel that grief. I have no doubt all of the ladies on this forum are very familiar with it and we can at least try and share the load with you if only in a sort of melancholy comradeship!

I have done three tests so far, however I caveat this with, I had a hcg injection (Ovitrelle) last shot was on Tuesday and so it can take 5 days to get out of my system. I know that I am currently testing this hormone out of my body but I can admit that after never having had a positive test it is a bit of a novelty to have some very faint lines. I will not get any idea of where I actually am until Sunday which is 1 day before my Beta.
Unfortunately my scratchy throat turned out to be covid and so I am now housebound and feeling very sorry for myself. I am working from home and isolating from my husband in the back bedroom where I have been binging Bridgerton and Seinfeld and being waited on hand and foot. Think I might have picked it up on the way home from Spain on Saturday. Unfortunately this means I might have to postpone my Beta if I am still testing positive for Covid - or maybe I could do a swap and test negative for covid and positive for baby!!!! Here's hoping!!

I have no symptoms at the moment, small bleeding on Sunday two days after my transfer but I don't know if this was just from the transfer or implantation or maybe just the progesterone. I thought my scratchy throat was a symptom but just the covid, I feel like my period is coming,, heavy and a bit sluggish but then again that could just be the meds or indeed my period actually coming. Who knows but what a fun game this is!!! 

Please everyone keep me up to date with everything you are doing and help keep me sane while I self isolate!!!!

Talk soon! xx


----------



## Mercury363

@dumbwing07 or I might be 39!!! Lmao!! What a week, who forgets how old they are?


----------



## missl73

Not a great day for me today. I’ve had my transfer but we only got one 4CA which is by far the worst grade embryo I’ve ever had put back (this is my 5th transfer). With only 1 live birth from 4 much better quality embryos I’m basically certain we aren’t going to be getting pregnant this month. I’ve decided to transfer my 4CC frostie next month to give my body a break from the meds (do it as a natural FET) then I’ll move clinics to do a fresh again but closer to home when that one fails too which it almost certainly will. Sigh I was so hoping I’d never have to do an egg collection again but that’s looking unlikely


----------



## Mercury363

Oh @missl73 I am sure you are all over the place. I would think you are right in giving your body a break from the meds, i am currently displaying like four months pregnant with nothing to show for it. My legs and stomach are bruised badly this time round (I thought I had gotten off lightly with the old Menopur and Cetrotide injections then I met their friend Protolux and Hibor!! #notpretendingtocry. As I also have covid I am house bound with only you ladies and my thoughts for company. I have told very few what I am going through as basically I can't be doing the 'Good luck' and 'It will happen for you' commentary so I am bunkering down.
You have the bonus of being able to go again and you are still very young. I have five years and dusty eggs on top of you so try to stay positive, but I know it is hard and that means very little in your disappointment. 

Can I ask if you have you done PGS testing or an imapp or ERmap?? I kind of jumped straight away when my clinic recommended it without asking anyone else their thoughts on guidance and while I am glad that I did it, I am just wondering if everyone else took mine or a different road to find out their diagnosis??

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## tinymouse

Hi all, I hope it is Okay to join. I had my first fresh ICSI this month. Also had two unsuccessful IUIs last year. My ET was last Thursday, so I guess I am 7dpt now. I'm using donor sperm because my partner is infertile due to cancer and chemotherapy years ago. I have pretty bad endometriosis and had laparoscopy for a cyst removal last year, plus scar tissue, adhesions, etc. The cyst is back now, although much smaller. Due to the endo I have low AMH and very few follicles each month - never had more than 7 in total on the first scan, which is why the cycle was cancelled twice. This month it also had to be cancelled since out of the 7 only three grew from the medication, but I had a gut feeling I have to do it and the doctor agreed. To our huge surprise 4 eggs were collected. One was immature and didn't fertilise, but the three were fertilised and against all odds all reached day-5 blastocyst! I was so happy because up to this point I doubted I have any viable eggs at all. The uterus lining also seemed very promising on transfer day. Everything went fine, didn't feel a thing (apart from my bladder going to burst), however as soon as I started the progesterone injections, it's like my whole body just shrunk, the swelling and discomfort after stimulation was gone and even breast tenderness slowly went away. Since day 1 after transfer I haven't had any symptoms at all, absolutely nothing. Even in a normal cycle I would feel much more before my period. This time no cramps, no more painful boobs, nothing. I guess the progesterone is making me feel this way because I noticed it is very good for my endo. However the total lack of symptoms has made me super anxious and by now I have lost all hope it could be a bfp this month. I just know it in my gut it has failed, despite the promising outcome with the embryos.
We only transferred 1 and still have 2 frozen blastocysts (don't know what grade exactly, they only said they were "good quality"). My test day is 5th of April, but I am already thinking of FET next month. I was wondering if it is worth testing the remaining embryos for chromosomal abnormalities considering my age and endometriosis? Does anyone have any experience with that? Also, I know for sure I have a messed up immunity. Could this be the reason for implantation failure and do you have any advice on reaching optimal immunity to help implantation?
Sorry for the long post and I wish each and every one of you the miracle we are fighting for! 🥰


----------



## Mercury363

Well @tinymouse it looks like you and I share some of our journey. I am currently 6dp5dt, so am waiting on my test day of Monday.

I did two EC's on account of my age (39 and not 38 as given previously today!  ) and from that got 17 eggs. Of the 17 I had 16 were mature and fertilised. 7 made it to day six. I then sent them off for PGA testing and ended up with 3, going to show that I would only have had a 50 / 50 chance with those 7 and would have been waiting even longer if DH and I hadn't made the decision to go down the IVF route.
However I had a subsequent imapp down and an ermapp. The imapp showed that I have defective TH1 cells, I am basically killing anything that makes it as far as implantation as my body does not recognise my own material and simply despises my husbands. Basically I am Monica from Friends, an inhospitable environment. Currently I am taking Tacrolimus (heart transplant medication to stop me rejecting my baby) Hibor (blood thinners), Dacortin (anti-inflammatory used in arthritis, blood disorders and immune issues) and aspirin and I had an ivig prior to this transfer. The jury is out on the ivig as it is still experimental in the Uk (I had my treatment in Spain). Its not a lot of fun with all the tablets and injections especially as I am also low in progesterone and am on two injections a day and pessaries.

I have never received a positive test on my own and my immune issues are the reason for this but I had all other tests and nothing showed up until the imapp.

The ermapp showed them how many days of progesterone I needed to make my bloods ok to transfer. Unfortunately this means diddly squat as my levels were below 10 on my transfer day despite an emergency top up injection the day before. Seems I have the qualities of a horse when it comes to these meds, just keep loading me up!

Any way forgive the long posts, I am currently off with covid and PUPO and so am distracting myself with anything that isn't work shaped as I feel kind of crapp (covid, no pregnancy symptoms, very similar to you!!)

Let me know how you are getting on!!


----------



## tinymouse

Thank you @Mercury363 for sharing your story. You've been through so much.. Yes, we seem to be in the same boat  I'm 37, but with all the cysts and everything from the endo, my ovaries are probably 5 years older, lol.
I'll speak to my clinic about the PGA testing. I'm seriously scared to test the embryos, as I have only two and if they both turn out to have defects, I will have none, but they will be unusable in this case either way.
Do you mind me asking how long each of your tests took before you got the results? I was wondering if I will be able to test both embryos and immunity and be ready for a transfer in April, or I will have to miss a cycle.
Wishing you lots of courage and hopefully this covid will go away soon


----------



## missl73

@Mercury363 thanks for your kind words. I know I’m jumping to conclusions but I just don’t have a good feeling about it. Usually PGS isn’t recommended for women under 37 as you have a pretty good chance of a decent number of your embryos being euploid. And in my case, we don’t make enough embryos for it to be worthwhile - with only one I might as well just put it back and see, it takes less time and costs less! I also read the Cochrane review on PGS testing (and made my two doctor patents read it too) and together we agreed that the scientific evidence just isn’t there to support the use of it in our circumstances. We’re having IVF for male factor infertility and I’ve been pregnant twice so we have no reason to believe it’s an issue with the uterine environment it’s just getting the right embryo I think. I’m just frustrated today because it feels like another wasted month. I do genuinely believe that if we keep rolling the dice we will get another baby, I just wish it would happen sooner and that I didn’t have to do another EC to get there. Both pregnancies I had a feeling during my 2WW that it had worked so let’s see but I’d rather grieve the cycle now and next week be a formality.
How are you feeling? Not long until OTD!


----------



## Mercury363

tinymouse said:


> Thank you @Mercury363 for sharing your story. You've been through so much.. Yes, we seem to be in the same boat  I'm 37, but with all the cysts and everything from the endo, my ovaries are probably 5 years older, lol.
> I'll speak to my clinic about the PGA testing. I'm seriously scared to test the embryos, as I have only two and if they both turn out to have defects, I will have none, but they will be unusable in this case either way.
> Do you mind me asking how long each of your tests took before you got the results? I was wondering if I will be able to test both embryos and immunity and be ready for a transfer in April, or I will have to miss a cycle.
> Wishing you lots of courage and hopefully this covid will go away soon


Hello again. My pgs was around 3 weeks as they had to send them to Germany. The imapp and ermapp were roughly 10-14 days each but I think my clinic could do these on site and so I'm not sure about others! 
I would have thought you would need to miss a cycle if you went down that road. But I would say totally worth it if you then know that those you are putting in are in perfect chromosomal condition. 

However, I would state that all this extra testing is not giving me much confidence now that I am PUPO. I am not feeling anything and I know I wouldn't be anyway but all I can do is keep going till test day and hope for the best!


----------



## Mercury363

missl73 said:


> @Mercury363 thanks for your kind words. I know I’m jumping to conclusions but I just don’t have a good feeling about it. Usually PGS isn’t recommended for women under 37 as you have a pretty good chance of a decent number of your embryos being euploid. And in my case, we don’t make enough embryos for it to be worthwhile - with only one I might as well just put it back and see, it takes less time and costs less! I also read the Cochrane review on PGS testing (and made my two doctor patents read it too) and together we agreed that the scientific evidence just isn’t there to support the use of it in our circumstances. We’re having IVF for male factor infertility and I’ve been pregnant twice so we have no reason to believe it’s an issue with the uterine environment it’s just getting the right embryo I think. I’m just frustrated today because it feels like another wasted month. I do genuinely believe that if we keep rolling the dice we will get another baby, I just wish it would happen sooner and that I didn’t have to do another EC to get there. Both pregnancies I had a feeling during my 2WW that it had worked so let’s see but I’d rather grieve the cycle now and next week be a formality.
> How are you feeling? Not long until OTD!


I am glad you that know if you keep going you will get there (says she on the first go!) aside from my upcoming NHS round in May (if this one doesn't work!) I may have to stop as it is so expensive to keep going! I can only pray that with the testing and extra meds that we have put our best foot forward and it will be enough! 

I have zero symptoms apart from the normal bloating and feeling like my period is enroute! If there was just a little ding that went off inside you when it happened it would be so much better! With the Covid as well I can't tell what is normal or not! I am enjoying being at home though so I suppose if there was ever a time to get Covid now would be it! 

I'm hoping all of us get through the next few weeks with positive news!!


----------



## missl73

We weren’t eligible for NHS because my husband isn’t a UK citizen although I am, but we paid for a multi cycle package first time with Access Fertility which turned out to be very cost effective for us as all the frozen transfers are included. Luckily this time my husbands new job has a benefit that covers the cost of IVF for its employees or we wouldn’t be able to keep going.

There’s every chance you could get lucky first go. I don’t think many symptoms are down to anything except the meds and positive symptoms are the same as AF symptoms to be honest. I’m really optimistic for you and have my fingers crossed!


----------



## tinymouse

@Mercury363, thank you very much for the info. Do not lose hope because so many people say feeling like AF is coming is actually a really good sign and this is exactly what you should feel if it has happened. I don't feel even that, nothing at all, like AF is never coming, which sucks. The tests did good for you because you found out about the immunity issue and took the medication, so you never know, you might be surprised


----------



## dumbwing07

Welcome Tinymouse! 

You have all been through so much. I have everything crossed it works for you both this time. 

FYI I did not have any bloating or feeling like af was coming when I was pregnant. I had stabbing pains on day 11 then started feeling sick day 13. 

You will do this xxxx


----------



## tinymouse

Thank you so much @dumbwing07 for your support! No matter what happens this time, we will just try to have faith and keep going. All that we've been through shouldn't be for nothing. All the best to you 😘


----------



## Mercury363

Well ladies this is officially OTD for me except I can't get to the doctors because of Covid!

I need your help, I tested yesterday - 9dp5dt FET and got the pregnant 1-2 weeks. Also tested with femometer hcg test strips and is a very miniscule faint line so hardly there!
I tested today with another different type of clear blue and a femometer bigger preg test and the strips again. Nothing on the femometer strips but if I really really (and I mean really really!) squint and turn the preg test holder to the light there is the faintest line. My clear blue came up positively.

Can't do anything fir a few days anyway but does Anyone any experience with these tests and actual reliability?


----------



## missl73

@Mercury363 different tests have different sensitivities. CB digital with the weeks indicator is probably a more sensitive test, to get a 1-2 weeks your HCG has to be at least 10mIU/ml. For femometer it is 20/25 depending on the test so double that which is likely why it’s faint. Based on the CB test congratulations on your BFP! I’m sure your tests will get stronger over the coming days.


----------



## Mercury363

Thanks @missl73! I am not daring to hope yet!

Just went back to look at the femometer one and it is definitely more visible now but still incredibly faint. I am still a few days away from my bloods so will just have to content myself!! It's hard not to poas!


----------



## tinymouse

@Mercury363 I don't have so much experience with tests, but I can clearly see the lines. Congratulations on your BFP! I am really happy for you


----------



## Mercury363

@tinymouse thank you so much! Fingers crossed it sticks around!!


----------



## dumbwing07

*Mercury* - over the moon for you! Congratulations. Beautiful BFP


----------



## Mercury363

@dumbwing07 thank you so much! I keep checking them just in case they change! I will hopefully know more on Wed or Thursday!


----------



## Sandersing20

Hi everyone, I just wanted to last minute join the group as I had egg collection on the 23rd March and do very near OTD now. I have a little boy who is 18 months old who was conceived naturally despite 4 rounds of IVF. I’m looking to give him a little sibling. I have 4 embies on board. I know Missl from when we cycled together last time, so delighted to be cycling with you again! 

Mercury, I am delighted to see your BFP! That is so exciting. I have big hopes for your betas as they look like good lines. 

I’m doing my betas on Thursday even though my otd is not until Saturday but the clinic makes you wait extra long. I just can’t hold out. 

Good luck to all x


----------



## Tita123

tinymouse said:


> @Mercury363, thank you very much for the info. Do not lose hope because so many people say feeling like AF is coming is actually a really good sign and this is exactly what you should feel if it has happened. I don't feel even that, nothing at all, like AF is never coming, which sucks. The tests did good for you because you found out about the immunity issue and took the medication, so you never know, you might be surprised


Hi all!! How is everyone doing?

I did a clear blue test at home last week and it came back pregnant with 2-3 weeks- but what is a HCG test? I'm currently just starting my 4th week and I'm bloated and hungry all the time and I feel really nauseous all the time! I feel nauseous but I haven't thrown up yet. The only food that actually doesn't give me that feeling is jam on toast. I'm also extremely exhausted especially until afternoon and literally not able to work or function at all. I've taken a few days off from work this week to rest. I try to sleep in the mornings because I'm tired and nauseous, but I don't know how long I can take time off from work. If this continues, I don't know how I will be able to function at work in the coming weeks and I'm quite worried. Has anyone gone through similar experiences and how do you lovely ladies work during this time? xx


----------



## Mercury363

Well ladies this mornings results don't look too good. In fact my lines have faded a little on both tests I am using. I think I've had a chemical. 
I am doing my beta via post today so I'll know by tmw and I have a frer test coming from amazon today just to throw it into the mix. 

Not feeling so hopeful at this stage. 

@tinymouse I am sure you are beside yourself but try to relax and get some rest. Your body is growing a human! It's a horrible thing but could you pass it off as Covid and take a week? I have been lucky or unlucky this week in that have had time to rest but definitely wiped out with the Covid so might have been fine without it! 

@Sandersing20 welcome to the new board!! How have you found your tww?


----------



## Sandersing20

Hi Mercury, I really hope you have good news… I hate examining the lines. It’s so tough isn’t it. I have everything crossed for a good outcome tomorrow. 

Tita, I agree with Mercury, blame covid. The tiredness and nausea should pass. Everyone is different but 12 weeks is the benchmark. I hope you’re ok. Oh and hcg I’m referring to are the beta blood tests. 

How is everyone else doing on the wait? I’m tempted to move my betas forward by a day. I don’t feel so hopeful anymore but maybe it’s the progesterone talking.


----------



## Mercury363

@Sandersing20 I understand wanting to move them forward! Mine was supposed to be Sunday, can't have an appointment on a Sunday so was then Monday and now since the covid result I am doing mine by post today, hopefully should know more tomorrow or Thursday!

While I am not hopeful like I was yesterday, at least I registered a positive line, I have never got that before so I am taking it as a minor victory!

@Tita123 take it off and blame covid. I can send you a positive lateral flow to show your boss lol!! Otherwise just try and stay relaxed and keep eating the ginger!!!


----------



## missl73

@Sandersing20 welcome to the group, I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. We've brought each other good luck before so let's hope we can do it again! 

@Mercury363 I hope that the beta gives you some more clarity. But as you say, this is a big step as it shows you've had implantation which is a positive to learn but I hold out hope for you that the beta is good. I personally prefer pink line tests such as a FRER. 

@Tita123 congratulations on your BFP!! Super exciting, wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months ahead. The first trimester is absolutely exhausting, with my pregnancy I had to take naps on the floor in the office I couldn't get through the day without it! 

I'm 5dp5dt today, OTD is Saturday. I've mentally counted myself out since transfer day so I'm not finding this 2ww so hard as my head is all in planning for my next cycle. Still in two minds whether to transfer my last frostie or just take a month off and go for a fresh in May again. Anyway, I guess I'm not out yet so need to wait and see before I make the call!


----------



## Lucky67

Hi ladies 😊 sorry for radio silence, I was travelling for work the last few days, which was a lively distraction I must admit!!

I’m 9dp3dt now, no symptoms to speak of, I imagine sore boobs from time to time or very, very faint cramps, but I genuinely think it’s only my imagination and/or progesterone 🙄

i had kind of written myself out at EC when we had pretty poor fertilisation rate, but you never know 🤷🏻‍♀️ definitely getting away - even for work - for a few days was a fab way to lower the stress and take my mind off it all!

@Mercury363 I really Hope your beta comes back with good news… I always think those tests can’t possibly be consistent, but then I’ve never seen a second line so it’s pure conjecture in my part 😉

@missl73 sorry you’re feeling down on your chances; that was exactly my feeling at ET, but I like to think they might do better inside you than in a lab, and it made it to blast, reckon that gives you a fair chance 😊

My OTD is this Friday (beta), anyone with me?


----------



## Mercury363

@Lucky67 i really hope your betas come back well! 

Unfortunately I had the news that we have had a cp this time round. My report is going to the medical panel tmw to see if they would do anything different for the next run, but I have stopped my meds as of this evening so I will be cycling again later this month where I hope (with the best intentions) to see none of you still here as you will all have got your bfp's and be dreaming of what is to come! 

While I am disappointed, I am taking heart that I have managed my first bfp ever even if it only lasted a few days! And secondly that tonight I can Covid isolate with a bottle of wine and drown my sorrows a little!!


----------



## hare1

Hi Everyone, Hope you are all doing ok I'm new to the forum and just started a FER cycle yesterday ! Congrats to all the BFP and sending positive vibes to anyone starting again.
Just wondering if anyone used fematab, and if you experienced any side effects.
I've been having terrible headaches since yesterday am drinking loads of fluids so hoping it will pass ! Day 2 treatment so praying for BFP at the end


----------



## Sandersing20

Oh Mercury I’m really sorry to hear that. That’s very, very tough. As you say, it’s further than you have gotten before so it’s a good sign. In the meantime I hope you’re ok and manage to enjoy the bottle of wine. 

Hare, welcome to the thread! No I have never used Fematab. From what I see it’s estrogen and I have taken cyclacur without side effects. 

Lucky, my betas are tomorrow so I’m sort of with you! I’ll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Mercury363

@Sandersing20 thank you and yes wine is fantastic after some weeks off!! Good luck for tmw! We will all be waiting for good news from you and @Lucky67 this week!! 

@hare1 welcome to the group!! I have no experience of your specific meds. I am (/ was until tonight) on progynova 1mg tablets of which i took 6mg a day plus 150 mg patches every other day. I had a awful headaches and nausea when I first started them but after a few weeks as with most things on ivf you get used to it! It's been a roller-coaster ride over the last six months so I am going to enjoy my three day break before I have to start all over again! My fingers are crossed for you lovely! Keep us posted!


----------



## missl73

@Lucky67 I’m glad to hear you’ve been busy and distracted. You are one day ahead of me, my OTD is Saturday. I don’t have any symptoms either, I’ve had some headaches but pretty sure that’s the drugs/lack of sleep I’ve had this week. Fingers crossed for you.

@Mercury363 I’m so sorry about your chemical, although you sound as though you are doing well to take it in your stride. It is really good to know you’ve had implantation, I really hope the review gives you some helpful options to move forward with.

@hare1 welcome to the group. I haven’t taken it but generally synthetic estrogen and I don’t get on very well. I do think headaches are a common side effect of so much hormonal medication.

@Sandersing20 rooting for you as always, I really hope you have a nice high beta today 🤞🤞🤞

On the plus side this is the easiest 2ww I’ve ever had because I already mentally wrote off this cycle a week ago. I’m 7dp5dt today normally I start getting itchy feet by now but I haven’t even bought tests yet. It will be a relief to know for sure on Saturday so I can properly start planning my next move.


----------



## hare1

Mercury363 said:


> @Sandersing20 thank you and yes wine is fantastic after some weeks off!! Good luck for tmw! We will all be waiting for good news from you and @Lucky67 this week!!
> 
> @hare1 welcome to the group!! I have no experience of your specific meds. I am (/ was until tonight) on progynova 1mg tablets of which i took 6mg a day plus 150 mg patches every other day. I had a awful headaches and nausea when I first started them but after a few weeks as with most things on ivf you get used to it! It's been a roller-coaster ride over the last six months so I am going to enjoy my three day break before I have to start all over again! My fingers are crossed for you lovely! Keep us posted!


Thank you so much and sorry this cycle didnt work out, its hard i had 5 treatments before i got my DD so im blessed this is the last frozen embie left so our last chance fingers crossed.
Be kind to yourself, drink that wine girl !!! feet up girly movies and chill you will be back on the ride with us all soon again xx


----------



## hare1

missl73 said:


> @Lucky67 I’m glad to hear you’ve been busy and distracted. You are one day ahead of me, my OTD is Saturday. I don’t have any symptoms either, I’ve had some headaches but pretty sure that’s the drugs/lack of sleep I’ve had this week. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> @Mercury363 I’m so sorry about your chemical, although you sound as though you are doing well to take it in your stride. It is really good to know you’ve had implantation, I really hope the review gives you some helpful options to move forward with.
> 
> @hare1 welcome to the group. I haven’t taken it but generally synthetic estrogen and I don’t get on very well. I do think headaches are a common side effect of so much hormonal medication.
> 
> @Sandersing20 rooting for you as always, I really hope you have a nice high beta today 🤞🤞🤞
> 
> On the plus side this is the easiest 2ww I’ve ever had because I already mentally wrote off this cycle a week ago. I’m 7dp5dt today normally I start getting itchy feet by now but I haven’t even bought tests yet. It will be a relief to know for sure on Saturday so I can properly start planning my next move.


@missl73 Thank you for the welcome also!! yes never taken these before so its affecting me sick tummy also but nurse did tell me that too. Hopefully it will be worth it have a scan next week to check lining so fingers crossed. And best of Luck to your for Saturday and everything crossed for you xx


----------



## hare1

Sandersing20 said:


> Oh Mercury I’m really sorry to hear that. That’s very, very tough. As you say, it’s further than you have gotten before so it’s a good sign. In the meantime I hope you’re ok and manage to enjoy the bottle of wine.
> 
> Hare, welcome to the thread! No I have never used Fematab. From what I see it’s estrogen and I have taken cyclacur without side effects.
> 
> Lucky, my betas are tomorrow so I’m sort of with you! I’ll let you know how I get on.


Hopefully after a few more days it will pass, drinking loads of water! Best of Luck everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## Sandersing20

So I got my bloods back and I’m out. It’s not as crushing this time and I think I’ll take a break from all things ivf. I’ll be keeping an eye on here for good news!


----------



## Lucky67

Sorry @Sandersing20 😞 Look after yourself, and re-assess when this settles. I hope you find something to do in the coming days that will make you happy.


----------



## Mercury363

@Sandersing20 i am so sorry. Its always a shock after everything we go through not to come away with what we most desire. I will be thinking of you. 

A break might be a good idea. I know I have found the meds hard over the last six months. If this next round doesn't work for me then I will take a little time off myself. 

Let us know how you get on with everything xx


----------



## dumbwing07

So sorry to hear that *Sandersing. *Be kind to yourself, give yourself the time you need. We had a year off between cycles and got our BFP on the first try after the break. Xxx


----------



## Sandersing20

Thanks guys! I’m actually enjoying the fact I’m off meds. I’m going to take some time out and then regroup. Wishing all of you the best of success!

Dumbwing, that’s really nice to hear. 

Missl, I know you have checked out but I’ll be thinking of you all the same. 

Hare, I hope the sickness passes


----------



## missl73

I’m so sorry @Sandersing20 i wish it wasn’t this way 😔

It’s my OTD tomorrow so I should probably go and buy a test today. Still mostly convinced I’m out but it’s not over until it’s over.


----------



## Lucky67

Dears, I’m out 😞
Not happy about having to do it all again, but I already have a plan for the coming weeks to regroup, get to the gym to shift the ivf bloat, normalise my hormones after all the drugs, and I’ll start again in May… good luck to you ladies still in it!!

Any recommendations on supplement, probiotics, fertility diets etc most welcome…..


----------



## missl73

Oh no @Lucky67 I’m so sorry to hear that. A month off to let your body recover is a good idea I think. That’s my plan if I get a BFN tomorrow too. I always think having a plan helps to move on, I’ve got mine all ready to go. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## missl73

It was a very unexpected BFP for me today so now begins the even more nervous wait to a viability scan which I find the hardest wait of all. But fingers crossed and quietly optimistic that this one sticks!


----------



## Lucky67

Oh wow @missl73 😊 that’s great news!! When will the scan be? I know ivf makes everyone nervous, but I hope you can enjoy this moment once it settles in 🧡


----------



## dumbwing07

*MissL* - congratulations! Relax and enjoy it. Just try and carry on as normal. You've got this xxxx

*Lucky67* - I'm so sorry to hear that huni. Pick yourself up and go again when your ready. You will get there. Xxxx


----------



## Sandersing20

Hey Lucky, I’m really sorry to hear that. I feel you on the plan to get rid of the ivf bloat. It’s very refreshing to be able to bin the progesterone and get back to normal life and be active. I hope you’re ok. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Dumbwing, that’s really lovely to hear you got a BFP after a break. Was is ivf or natural? 

Missl, I’m thrilled for you! I hope the next three weeks go as fast as possible and that we have good news on the scan. Delighted that you managed to throw some baby dust on this group and hopefully some more will stick.


----------



## dumbwing07

*Sandersing* - it was a FET, where the embies had been frozen for 3 years. It went so easy. I look at my son now and can't believe he was literally frozen for so long and now he's a beautiful 6yr old. Xxx


----------



## hare1

Hi Everyone,

Sorry @sandersing for your news keep the chin up and be kind to yourself treat yourself to a spa and a nice bottle of wine!
Update today went back to clinic for scan to check lining and well I've been cancelled for this cycle lining had reduced to 6mm so no go for transfer.
Having review next week and will start again possibly with different drug protocol.
Congrats on the BFP ladies lots of baby dust to you girls.
Having a large glass of wine and plenty chocolate eggs!!


----------



## missl73

@hare1 so sorry your lining wasn’t where you needed it be. I assume you were having a FET? I never managed to get my lining to grow well on medicated FETs, natural (or modified natural with low dose stims) did the trick. Something to maybe discuss with your clinic? I hope next month goes better for you xx


----------



## hare1

missl73 said:


> @hare1 so sorry your lining wasn’t where you needed it be. I assume you were having a FET? I never managed to get my lining to grow well on medicated FETs, natural (or modified natural with low dose stims) did the trick. Something to maybe discuss with your clinic? I hope next month goes better for you xx


@missl73 Thanks so much, yes its a FET Our final embryo so last chance. Having review next week to see where to go next. Glad to come off the meds they made me feel yuck !
Hopefully we can get to where needs to be and all goes to plan. You just never know which cycle will be the one. 
Fingers and toes crossed xx hope your feeling good


----------



## dumbwing07

Ladies! How are you all getting on? 

I am still waiting for a phone call to tell us its our turn! It's been nearly a month since our last appointment, and although I know its not forever, its so hard waiting to crack on when it's all I can think about. 

Loads of love xxx


----------

